
Show HN: ReadThisThing – Find and share the best journalism - rttjourno
http://readthisthing.co?secondtry=true
======
rttjourno
Hi HN!

I was a little scared to post this here for fear that the comments might
shatter the conviction I have around this project, but I'm going for it
anyway.

I know – it's basically just another Product Hunt for X clone.

I know – there's nothing technologically innovative about it.

But, sometimes stories unrelated to tech make it to the top of HN, not because
they're related to tech but simply because they are outstanding. (example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9544678))

And those are the type of stories we're finding and sharing on ReadThisThing
every day.

It started as a newsletter featuring one great piece of journalism each day,
and that quickly grew to thousands of subscribers. I started getting
submissions for stories every day, so I thought I should open up the community
so anyone can submit and discuss stories.

One of the best parts so far is that we've had writers jump into discussions
about their own stories. (example: [http://readthisthing.co/sub/everything-is-
yours-everything-i...](http://readthisthing.co/sub/everything-is-yours-
everything-is-not-yours/))

If you care about great journalism and storytelling and want to find more of
it, I invite you to join the community or subscribe to our daily newsletter.

I hope you like it.

~~~
kilimchoi
Saw it on producthunt! It looks very promising. I will make sure to
participate in the community regularly. One suggestion is I submitted a
duplicate link and it still allowed a submission maybe you need to check if
the link has been submitted or not.

